# I need a fishfinder



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Im looking at getting a new fishfinder and would like advice. I have a Cuda 242 on my kayak and would definetly like to upgrade for the real boat. I will be fishing Erie for perch and eyes mostly out of a 16' boat. I would like to stay under 150.00
Thanks


----------

